# Escargot



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

SOTW is taking forever to open in IE and Firefox. I'm running DSL and no problems with other websites.


----------



## Morry (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah, it looks like last week's problems have returned.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Escargot?? (Server load)*



spartacus said:


> SOTW is taking forever to open in IE and Firefox. I'm running DSL and no problems with other websites.


There has been typically two sudden surges per day. I have sw to monitor the load (see attachment, last 24 hours) but no good explanations, yet.


----------



## ChuBQ (Jul 19, 2008)

Agreed ive been having the same problems. Does anyone know why?


----------

